# What would you estimate the value of this setup?



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey All,

I've been interested in trying my hand at turning and have been closely watching my local craigslist for a while now. There's a person near me that's selling the setup pictured below and I'm wondering if this would be a good place to start my woodturning adventure.

The lathe is a Grizzly G1495 and the sale includes all the tooling and chisels on the pegboard.

What amount would you think is sensible to pay for this setup. The appeal here, for me anyway, is the fact that it seems to have just about everything I'd need for quite a while. The idea that lathe accessories end up costing more than the machine itself has been giving me a bit of analysis paralysis on the whole subject of getting into this hobby.

As always, any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

As one lot, maybe $600. Maybe more. Some
of those tools look like Sorbys. I have some Sorby
stuff and while I suspect much of their appeal
is the aesthetic handles, the business ends are
decent. The chuck is nice to get and the double
tool rest.

The seller could get more by selling off the nicer
small stuff on ebay but probably doesn't want to 
go to the trouble.

The lathe looks pretty ordinary. Maybe it's higher
end than it looks to me though. It looks like the
sort that does well for spindle turning and ordinary
bowls but will not do so well on more atsy things
like unbalanced hunks of firewood.

I don't turn much but I've had several lathes.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Ripper how much is he asking? That would be a good starting point.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

He's asking $750, caboxmaker. The lathe is a3/4 h.p. Reeves drive type (I think) but there's not a whole lot of info I can find on the G1495. Pretty sure it's discontinued model.

I agree, Loren, that the chisels look like Sorby's. Some of them at least. Looks like he's got a few tool rests and the chuck, which I can't really make out. I dunno. Seems like a marginally okay lathe but as a package it has some appeal.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Is that a big metal turning chuck? If so, you could probably resell it for a pretty penny. And what is the box and thing in the upper-mid left corner, just under the light? Did he maybe replace the wimpy motor and add a vfd?


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Is that a big metal turning chuck? If so, you could probably resell it for a pretty penny. And what is the box and thing in the upper-mid left corner, just under the light?
> - Woodknack


Not sure about the chuck. Can't really make it out, though not sure why he'd have a metal lathe chuck on this machine. The box sitting under the light looks like a battery charger for some kind of cordless tool (Ryobi maybe). Probably not included in the sale. At least, that's what I made it out to be.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah, you are probably right about the charger. edit, If it is the original 3/4hp, that's too small IMO for a 14" lathe. I would replace with a 1.5 or better.

The chuck is pretty big.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like a decent amount of tooling which can vary wildly based on who it's from. I would guess $250-$500 for the lathe alone depending on condition and included options.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> If it is the original 3/4hp, that s too small IMO for a 14" lathe. I would replace with a 1.5 or better.
> 
> The chuck is pretty big.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to do that, to just swap out the motor? I've got a 1.5 h.p. Delta motor from a table saw sitting in my pile of stuff that I'll never part with. Has a 110v/220v option.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Apparently, the lathe was once sold by Walmart. Had a $950 price tag.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hmm. Just discovered that the spindle size is 1" x 12 TPI rather than the more common 1" x 8 TPI. That can't be good, can it?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Penn State sells spindle adapters.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a lathe with 1×12 spindle, less common but no big deal. Just means you'll have to buy a 1×12 insert for turning chucks.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Is it possible to do that, to just swap out the motor? I ve got a 1.5 h.p. Delta motor from a table saw sitting in my pile of stuff that I ll never part with. Has a 110v/220v option.
> 
> - Ripper70


So, whaddya think, Rick? Is it as simple as replacing one motor with another? If so, it opens a number of possibilities that I hadn't considered.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Judging by what I see in the manual, I would say yes. But I would have to look at it and your motor in person to know for sure. A motor is a motor is a motor, the only difference are the mounts.

http://cdn2.grizzly.com/manuals/g1495_m.pdf


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

The manual is available online. Its a good middle of the road lathe. Originally came with an extra tool rest and mount for outboard turning off the back of the headstock - up to 19" dia capability, but the reeves drive slowest speed is about 600 rpm so max dia of about 14". Didnt list the swing I'd guess 12 or 14". If all the parts are there and is good working order $500 for the lathe alone would be a good deal. A tape measure will get max length and swing. The motor mounts in the cabinet and the set up would lend itself to modifying for var speed fairly easily. Not enough detail on the other stuff to know what its worth. Check the reeves drive - should change speeds very easily while running without noise. Other than not going slow enough for large turnings reeves drives work well with a little maintenance. I'd offer $500 and go from there.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like good advice and input form OSU55 right above.

To gain some relative pricing idea, compare that lathe to the Grizzly now offered on their website for $665, the G0462. That one's motor is rated at 2HP, it has a digital read out.

The ways of the G0462 appear to be similar or the same as the ones on the well-known Central Machinery 334706 unit from Harbor Freight, and you also see that frame on some Jets and other brands. The machine in the ad you are looking at appears to have a wider framed lathe bed. It also has the outboard turning axle already incorporated in its design.

As I learned a few days ago in this review thread on LJ, http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/10881 , there are folks who think a lathe should be able to slow down to closer to 200 rpm. I'm not qualified to comment, as I have not turned any large or odd-shaped logs or chunks that needed a super slow rotation below five or six hundred.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i would guess half price i think half price is fair for good used tools :<))


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Only way to know it this is a good buy is go and see & hear it run. Although can find owners manual and part list online not sure Grizzly still stocks any parts for that lathe. Even if have the skills to repair might run into difficulties finding parts.

This lathe comes with normal OEM components that shipped with the lathe although owners list them separately. Stand with shelf, drive & live centers, faceplate, and tool rest; so not sure about some of the other things listed. Not sure about quality of those turning tools looking at the pictures.

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/grizzly-heavy-duty-wood-lathe/6474205658.html


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I guess I should stipulate that, while I'm interested in turning pens, pepper grinders and other "spindle" type things, bowl turning is definitely something I'm interested in attempting. The fact that this lathe has a minimum speed of 500 r.p.m. is of concern. As a beginner, from what I've been able to gather, having speed control in the 100 - 500 r.p.m. range is an essential safety feature, especially since this lathe doesn't have much mass. I figure the mass issue could be countered with a half dozen or so 50 lb. sandbags, but the r.p.m. thing seems difficult to overcome.

Is there a way to get the motor on this machine (or any other motor for that matter) to turn at a slower rate, like with a rheostat control of some kind?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Is there a way to get the motor on this machine (or any other motor for that matter) to turn at a slower rate, like with a rheostat control of some kind?


No … you can't use rheostats on induction motors. You could replace the motor and install a VFD … it then becomes a question if how much time, money, and effort do you want to put forth on it as opposed to looking for a lathe that already does what you want to do.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Other than the flap and drum sanders all the items listed were oem when new as Bill said. So it depends on what other tools are included for a pkg deal price. Make sure the original left hand thread faceplate for the outboard end of the spindle is included - it may be difficult to find a replacement, as well as all banjo/tool rest pcs for in and outboard turning.

Yes, the lathe is not heavy, but yes sandbags or anything can be added to up the weight a couple hundred pounds. I have the HF34706 lathe, lighter than this, and regularly turn blanks down for 14" bowls and platters. Some of the more out of balance blanks need some hatchet or sawzall work to smooth things out but the blanks do not have to be balanced. Yes the tool rest may slightly shimmy but it goes away quickly during roughing. This would be a good lathe to begin on and find out how much you like turning. Something substantially better with vs would be $1300 minimum (grizzly) new, and used can be difficult to find. The upper limit for useful bowls and platters is about 14", so unless you want to turn large planters or something this lathe would do it. It will easily go about any spindle work unless you want more than 40". The real value of the outboard turning capability would be to hollow bowls without bending over the ways. You might want to have a LH to RH thread coupler made so a common chuck would fit (use set screws to keep it on). Reeves drive is better than a multi pulley unit, which wont go slower anyway (easier/quicker to change speeds).


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

The "box" on top of the headstock looks like a battery charger with a battery in it. Dewalt, maybe. Of course, everybody says I'm crazy.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

After reading your last post would recommend you look at a new midi lathe with 12" swing and ¾ or 1 HP motor with an eye on adding a bed extension if need it later. Current crop of midi lathe have electronic speed control which requires belt change from low to high speed range and turning a dial to adjust speeds.

Talking about Comet II from Nova, Delta 46-460, Jet 1221VS, and Rikon 70-220 VSR.

Rikon also has a 12" model without electronic speed control simply move the belt alon pulleys to change speeds. If don't mind changing speed that way look at Nova 1624 one or two with 16" swing. Not sure what current on that NOVA.

Manufacturers & stores often run sales through out the year on these lathes so check out what features & specs you like to find something can afford whether on sale or not.

If lathe budget pretty tight look at that HF34706 with reeves drive, starting speed is fast but not that big of a deal once get some experience. They run sales and with coupon might be best deal for you.


----------

